# Eyes are running big this year!



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a cooler full...the big one is 26'' and i have 2 under the ice...caught them in mid day and the other 3 towards the evening..have a freezer full now so it will be mostly catch and release till i run out unless i catch a behemoth...


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Nice Walleyes....what lake were you fishing....?


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have posted many threads on this lake...Only people that have read my past posts will know...lol...I have even let ppl know what I have been getting them on...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

All the man asked was what lake..He must not have read your Posts about the lake.....JIM.....CL.....


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

i do the same thing at berlin.morning-midday-evening.not impressed


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hodgson, you been getting your moneys worth

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

ballast said:


> i do the same thing at berlin.morning-midday-evening.not impressed


Yea, and you don't even have to pay.

Neverthless it looks like you have the lake walleye figured out.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ive caught 22 myself with 80% of them being over 20'' and 3 fish under 15'' and 3 over 25''...with 15 other eyes not caught by me in my boat with roughly the same % over 20...Berlin has DINKS!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

I would rather not pay and go to berlin or mosquito IMO or just make the trip to erie


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Are we really arguing about where we like to fish at. Come on people no matter where you fish, the point is the fishing, a time to relax and make good memories with friends and family and sometimes every so often even catch something worth talking about. Can't we all just get along? Oh yeah, nice fish


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If I had caught the fish this guy has since March, I'd be a might cocky too!
He has posted abt fishing Wingfoot and the nice perch there, and Hodgeson several times abt catching nice eyes on leaches there. Anyone reading these posts regularly knows that and also knows it's no easy feat to regularly catch eyes there at any time of day esp. midday!
He deserves lots of kudos for sharing so much information and has my vote for "Fisherman of the Year" on OGF! Keep up the good work, Nick, and keep posting those pics of all the(future) C&R walleyes!! At least you're posting pics, and not just "saying" you're catching lots of fish! You're killing me, dude!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yea i give him kudos he has been catching bunch of nice fish i actually like his reports lol I would just rather fish the others cause its already costing me to go to any of the walleye lake. I wont put hodgson down its beautiful lake with nunhc of nice fish Ive been there never caught a walleye out of the tho.


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

It would be nice to see some pics of you letting some of those eyes go. It seems that you are keeping a cooler of fish everytime you go out. Which seems like everyday. How much fish does one man need for dinner. Its nice to hear that there are fish being caught, but lets just say if there were 10 other people out there that keep just as much as you, which there are. These great lakes, will soon become just another place to fish. I love these waters, and the experiences I have with my family and friends there. But after seeing all the fish being kept, I feel that someday, our good times will end.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Great catch Nick! I've only been on that lake once and it was like 25 years ago. Can you put a 16' boot in there? I assume it has a HP limit, but could use my bow mount? 
Oh, and I just have to say...nice nails...who does your pedicures? LOL
JK


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

live4fishn said:


> It would be nice to see some pics of you letting some of those eyes go. It seems that you are keeping a cooler of fish everytime you go out. Which seems like everyday. How much fish does one man need for dinner. Its nice to hear that there are fish being caught, but lets just say if there were 10 other people out there that keep just as much as you, which there are. These great lakes, will soon become just another place to fish. I love these waters, and the experiences I have with my family and friends there. But after seeing all the fish being kept, I feel that someday, our good times will end.


He did say in the OP he will be releasing some eyes now that the freezer is stocked. Its a good thing when you can go to your freezer and choose from a bag of Walleye, Perch, Bass, Gills, or Crappie. If he doesn't catch them and keep them who will.... somebody else.... maybe. He puts in the time on the water, he has every right to enjoy the benefits. Great fish Nick! enjoy your eats


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice river fish!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems like every time some one figures a lake out the haters start hating. 
He never asked if you think he should keep them or what lakes you would rather fish. He simply stated he's been getting the big ones and has the pictures to back it up. 

This is a fishing forum and from time to time we actually get people who like to eat there catch. The state don't give us a weekly or yearly limit, they give us a daily limit. So get off the guys back before he stops sharing all this great posts with us as I for one enjoy reading them. If you don't like to see fish in the cooler this may not be the best place for you to be hanging out.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Just to clarify my post, I was just trying to cool the argument and I was sincere when I said nice fish, I have little time on the water, between work and my family so when I do I almost always keep what is legal for the table.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lotaluck said:


> It seems like every time some one figures a lake out the haters start hating.
> He never asked if you think he should keep them or what lakes you would rather fish. He simply stated he's been getting the big ones and has the pictures to back it up.
> 
> This is a fishing forum and from time to time we actually get people who like to eat there catch. The state don't give us a weekly or yearly limit, they give us a daily limit. So get off the guys back before he stops sharing all this great posts with us as I for one enjoy reading them. If you don't like to see fish in the cooler this may not be the best place for you to be hanging out.


Couldn't have said it better, tl. Of course Hodgeson is a private hole that is stocked annually. The eyes are not necessarily hard to catch, but due to the unigueness of the lake, they are not easy to pattern and catch. This young man puts in his time and harvests his share of fish which I can see no fault with. Kinda reminds me of someone going back 30 years or so......!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

lotaluck said:


> It seems like every time some one figures a lake out the haters start hating.
> He never asked if you think he should keep them or what lakes you would rather fish. He simply stated he's been getting the big ones and has the pictures to back it up.
> 
> This is a fishing forum and from time to time we actually get people who like to eat there catch. The state don't give us a weekly or yearly limit, they give us a daily limit. So get off the guys back before he stops sharing all this great posts with us as I for one enjoy reading them. If you don't like to see fish in the cooler this may not be the best place for you to be hanging out.


Well said and I agree! The guy is well within his right to keep those fish and has the sensibility to know he has enough in his freezer and his future catches will be C&R. Again, his right as an Ohio angler! 

On a side note, I showed my daughter those pics and she wants to give Hodgson a try now! I've fished Hodgson off and on over the past five seasons and I've had my best luck trolling harness off bottom bouncers with crawlers against weed edges. My best walleye from there was a 25" two years ago and yes, I kept that fish!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lawman60 said:


> Great catch Nick! I've only been on that lake once and it was like 25 years ago. Can you put a 16' boot in there? I assume it has a HP limit, but could use my bow mount?
> Oh, and I just have to say...nice nails...who does your pedicures? LOL
> JK


you can use your 16 ft boat but use electric motor only, you can keep the engine on the boat..


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

As a regular at Hodgson, it's exciting to see the fish Nick catches. He is a fantastic angler and I think he gets what he puts in. I wish I had more time, and if I had half the luck Nick has, I would be in good shape. Keep doing what you do Nick, is that invite still good?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

looks like he measured the one in the bottum of the cooler with a tape measure from taiwan dont look like 15inch to me and i fully agree with live4fishn


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

live4fishn said:


> It would be nice to see some pics of you letting some of those eyes go. It seems that you are keeping a cooler of fish everytime you go out. Which seems like everyday. How much fish does one man need for dinner. Its nice to hear that there are fish being caught, but lets just say if there were 10 other people out there that keep just as much as you, which there are. These great lakes, will soon become just another place to fish. I love these waters, and the experiences I have with my family and friends there. But after seeing all the fish being kept, I feel that someday, our good times will end.


Actually I have let my last 7 out of 12 eyes go...And I let anything go under 18'' to let them grow up a lil bigger...its not a lake where they reproduce so you want to throw back the smaller ones and let them grow...they stock the lake every year dude so the fish are not going anywhere...a fingerling eye can reach 7 -10 inches in its first year and grow 3 inches a year after that in warmer waters so if my boat has kept 15 or so out of the 30 plus eyes we have caught it wont put a dent out there...and I am out there quite often and never see anyone gettin on fish except Tom aka bass8dor...so idk what your gettin at buddy..


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are some of the eyes you guys can still catch...If i kept all the fish i caught id have to use your freezer LIVE4FISHN..lol..I fish half the time by myself so i cant get good pics all the time..i am goin to rig somethin in the boat cause ive caught some lunk bass i havnt got pics of...


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

AverageJoe82 said:


> As a regular at Hodgson, it's exciting to see the fish Nick catches. He is a fantastic angler and I think he gets what he puts in. I wish I had more time, and if I had half the luck Nick has, I would be in good shape. Keep doing what you do Nick, is that invite still good?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


ya man just let me know when you want to go out...i have a boat stake..


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> Yea, and you don't even have to pay.
> 
> Neverthless it looks like you have the lake walleye figured out.


Even know you have to pay...my buddy and I split the cost of the boat stake that is 60 bucks a piece...if i take the big boat out to berlin or mosquito from where i live..id rack up an easy 60 bucks in 3 trips...so who is actually paying to fish lol...


----------



## psfishing (Mar 24, 2012)

80 dollars in gass don'1 matter?


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

portagelakes said:


> looks like he measured the one in the bottum of the cooler with a tape measure from taiwan dont look like 15inch to me and i fully agree with live4fishn


Looks like you have the education that you can get from Taiwan...The cooler I have them in is roughly 2 feet long...I don't now what cooler you use to put fish in but it must be small if you think any of the fish in it are under 15''...my foot span has to be about 5''... and you're tellin me i have fish under 15''...jack wagon! Dont be jealous i catch quality fish and you do not...like i stated previously i left some in there for ya! so what does this fish measure..10''?...do not look down...


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats on your fish and learnning the lake.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

gnk81 said:


> Here are some of the eyes you guys can still catch...If i kept all the fish i caught id have to use your freezer LIVE4FISHN..lol..I fish half the time by myself so i cant get good pics all the time..i am goin to rig somethin in the boat cause ive caught some lunk bass i havnt got pics of...


Imagine that...maybe you like to toot your own horn a little to much. Just something to think about. Good luck fishing.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

portagelakes said:


> looks like he measured the one in the bottum of the cooler with a tape measure from taiwan dont look like 15inch to me and i fully agree with live4fishn


:F This is your very first Post on OGF and it is a negative one. How about something positive and helpful?


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont understand ppl on here...every fisherman i ever met has been an awesome person...this site has a lot of rude jealous fisherman...I thought this site was to post pics and spread the word on how and where youre getting um...not to argue about how many fish you keep or how long a fish is...*shakes my head*


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

walleye are for eating bass are for throwin back. i keep and eat every keeper eye i catch. my kids, wife and i love them. we eat fish for dinner twice a week. you apparently would prob get sick if you knew how many of them ive murdered in the last twelve years. lol sorry your fealings are hurt. im sure if it were up to you you would have a one a day, or ten a year limit.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

snag said:


> you can use your 16 ft boat but use electric motor only, you can keep the engine on the boat..


Thank you brother! Good to know. This is what OGF is all about...
sharing good information and the love of the sport. I refuse to let a few bad apples spoil my day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> Thank you brother! Good to know. This is what OGF is all about...
> sharing good information and the love of the sport. I refuse to let a few bad apples spoil my day.


John, you me and Nick need to meet up out there and have a wallie -paloozer!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

it was a rough day out there for me, i got the big skunk tried this and a lot of that, that clear water is hard to figure out. i think i saw nick the walleye guru go past me heading in around 3 ish, a nice warm and quiet day and after they left i had the whole lake to myself, no other boats out , i wonder why? cause they were biting so good LOL... oh well i,ll give it a go another day....eye guy.. did u do any good if that was you...


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> John, you me and Nick need to meet up out there and have a wallie -paloozer!!


We should do just that CJ! If you wanna get together, PM me and we'll plan a trip


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice catch there man. Don't let the haters get you down. I'm jealous too, but I still like seeing the fish. I've been meaning to try that lake for 3 years now. Maybe I'll get there soon.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

snag said:


> it was a rough day out there for me, i got the big skunk tried this and a lot of that, that clear water is hard to figure out. i think i saw nick the walleye guru go past me heading in around 3 ish, a nice warm and quiet day and after they left i had the whole lake to myself, no other boats out , i wonder why? cause they were biting so good LOL... oh well i,ll give it a go another day....eye guy.. did u do any good if that was you...


ya that was me with my buddy...i ended up with one eye but we only fished from 1 till 3...we missed 5...not sayin they were all eye hits but the fish were chasing minnows around being real aggressive..i think they were hittin the leeches so fast and not really taking them in...it was just too short of a day cause we had to work...was that you workin around that weed bed?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah that was me ,i worked that weed bed and the other hump and the other spots had a few small hits , but no hook ups, i think a breeze would have broke that surface up it was way to calm, makin the fish get deeper in the weeds. there was a lot of bait fish skippin around but that was about it..


----------



## Zero26800 (May 24, 2012)

Any suggestions on walleye from the shore? I've been out there for the first time for the past 2 days and heard about the walleye fishing yet, cant seem to find them. Also saw a few pike and haven't been able to get them to bite. Picked up a decent largemouth and small crappie today but im trying to find the catfish, and walleye from the shore, and im not sure where to find em. Not only that im looking for any info on Hodgson because im new to that lake and i'm looking for some insight.


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Just to clear the air. I didnt want to start a big debate or anything about what to keep or how many. I just wanted people to know that there are lots of sportsmen out there that love this sport. And to me, That is exactly what it is. Dont get me wrong, it doesnt get much better than a long, productive day on the water followed up by a tasty piece of fried fish, and an ICE COLD beer. I just want people to remember that there are a lot of young anglers out there just getting started, And we need to make sure that we leave them the same quality fishing that we got to enjoy. I have been around people almost everwhere I fish that seem to keep EVERYTHING... So I may be a little irritated by that. If I came across as an A** or a Hater, I'm sorry. Thats the furthest from the truth.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

PM sent Nick


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

live4fishn said:


> Just to clear the air. I didnt want to start a big debate or anything about what to keep or how many. I just wanted people to know that there are lots of sportsmen out there that love this sport. And to me, That is exactly what it is. Dont get me wrong, it doesnt get much better than a long, productive day on the water followed up by a tasty piece of fried fish, and an ICE COLD beer. I just want people to remember that there are a lot of young anglers out there just getting started, And we need to make sure that we leave them the same quality fishing that we got to enjoy. I have been around people almost everwhere I fish that seem to keep EVERYTHING... So I may be a little irritated by that. If I came across as an A** or a Hater, I'm sorry. Thats the furthest from the truth.


Nature will take its course and all the fish will not be gone. Its people like you that make this a site that many have turned away from the past few years. If he is within the regulations then what the hell is the problem???? It would be better if you just kept your comments to yourself!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread has definately run it's course. No need to take it any farther.


----------

